# Wat is maritime intrest



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

fter 6 weeks at sea is the first pub a place of maritime interest(A) 

jd


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

jd0459 said:


> fter 6 weeks at sea is the first pub a place of maritime interest(A)
> 
> jd


 Must be not many remember the second..lol


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Not to be confused with "Mary time" interest which i seem to remember was a fiver in southanpton


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I thought maritime interest is 
what is paid when the ship is mortgaged.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

The money the outfit makes when it pays you a day late?

Jonty


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Mary Time ?*

Hells bells Billy .you went with the expensive ones then lol ?
Derby(Jester)


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Maritime interest.*

In my case the Maritime interest disapearred, about 24 hours from paying off ,then it was the "Channels" and trying to find places the routers wouldn,t find your stash of baccy n booze lol[=P] 
A slightly sentimental Derby(Thumb)


----------

